
Ask HN: How does one start a big project against climate change? - anon1253
So here are two ideas I&#x27;ve been playing with (disclaimer: my current position is that climate change is already beyond repair, these are just my best two guesses at solving part of the problem)<p>Option 1:<p>- Use heliostat solar (&quot;molten salt&quot; solar) to generate heat in desert coastal areas<p>- Use the majority of the power to desalinate ocean water (this is a relatively cheap thing to do with the massive amounts of heat heliostat installations capture)<p>- Provide irrigation to the desert from the desalinated water<p>- Use a bootstrapping mechanism to generate fertile soil<p>- Plant a lot of trees<p>- Rise repeat (keep the trees there of course, expand coverage rather than replace)<p>This is technologically doable, safe, and provides a massive carbon sink, among other potential benefits (housing, agriculture opportunities) in areas that are otherwise lifeless (from a human perspective) wastelands.<p>Option 2<p>- Genetically engineer (synthetic biology) a rapid growing photosynthesizing algae that accumulates some heavier than water materials. Once a threshold is reached (quorum sensing) initiate a self destruct sequence for the colony<p>- Build a massive basin in the ocean for these things<p>- Just let the dead algae go to the bottom of the ocean<p>Slightly less safe and more experimental, still very doable (even grad students can potentially engineer this, just look at iGem)<p>&#x2F;But&#x2F; and this is the big but: while I strongly believe these are viable options (the numbers even look on the &#x2F;profitable&#x2F; side of things) initial investment will take billions! How does a senior software developer in Artificial Intelligence without the right connections even begin to approach building or promoting these things?
======
WheelsAtLarge
Unfortunately, do good doesn't mean funding. Your goal is to seek a profit
making model. Or at least one that seems like it can make a buck over the long
run. Option one seems easy to understand so it should be easier to fund. It
might be pitched as growing food in the desert. Find what fruit/seed can be
grown so that the trees stay alive and they make a profit. Iterate the idea
until fully cooked on how much it will cost plus how it will make a profit.
Create a presentation and pitch to anyone that will listen. Creating a
physical model that people can touch will help. You are looking for both
advocates that will help you and people that will finance it. Given that it's
a new idea you'll need to do a prototype. Your first goal is to get the money
for that. You might look for a foundation or benefactor that will help fund
the prototype. Investigate the JOBS (Jumpstart Our Business Startups) Act as
away to get the initial funds.

This project's size demands that you spent all your time promoting it and
seeking finance so you'll need to have the money to live while you're starting
the project. Also you'll need to work on your presentation skills and
persuasion skills. Look at Musk as your model. He's learned how to sell Tesla
to both his investors plus the general public. Good luck! It would be nice to
see something like this implemented.

------
vitovito
Bret Victor thought about this, this time last year:
[http://worrydream.com/ClimateChange/](http://worrydream.com/ClimateChange/)

"What can a technologist do about climate change?" to answer the question,
"How do you think the tech community (startup community, or any community) can
contribute to tech and/or policy solutions on a global scale?"

------
hashnsalt
I recommend asking Reddit for answers. /r/climatechange seems like a fairly
sensible community.

